

Why do good people build bad applications? (RE: $200,000 OSHA app) - michaelschade
http://rc3.org/2011/11/27/why-do-good-people-build-bad-applications/

======
michaelschade
This was written in response to Gun.io's post, which was recently on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3266455>

